# gel stains where to buy



## Lark (5 Jan 2009)

basically what the subject says
what are some good places to buy gel stains from

a tried google and found 1 place... as i more only want one tin
there was charge £3 hazardous when shipping or something and was £8 and what ever normal shipping is


----------



## wizer (5 Jan 2009)

Classic Hand Tools my Friend.

http://www.classichandtools.com/acatalo ... e-USA.html


----------



## Lark (5 Jan 2009)

have you used the java stian is it close to wenge colour?

any tips. as in do you seal or stright on....

i saw a woodwhipere vid and the gel stain went on much better than other stains if you sealed.... sure goes on well with out...

the wood i using this time is oak if that helps veneer


----------



## wizer (5 Jan 2009)

not used it. I believe there was a thread about it a couple of years ago, try a search


----------



## Lark (5 Jan 2009)

thanks i will try tonight after work


----------



## Ironballs (6 Jan 2009)

If you google Behlen you will also find a few other places that sell those stains, plenty of advice to be had from those folks. I got the guitar finishing DVD from them


----------



## Lark (7 Jan 2009)

thanks i will check it out


----------

